# cork flooring



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how well cork flooring would work accoustically in a dedicated theater room. I am tackling all the work myself in my basement theater. I have done all the wiring and started the framing. As I work down there I get to dreaming:daydream: of my upcoming endeavors, such as flooring choices and the like. Any insight would be appreciated!

Rob


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you're talking about a finished floor, I wouldn't recommend it. You really want a carpeted floor - at a minimum from front to the seating area.

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Bryan is correct, of course.

I really love the idea of cork, and I've seen some cool pictures of installs. But in this application, it's pretty much the same as having a wood floor. I understand its sound insulating properties are superior to most other products, though, so the room below (if there is one) might enjoy some reduced SPL if it were to be used as an underlayment. I will consider doing that when I replace the carpet in my daughter's room. We can start a new thread if needed, but I'd be interested to hear of anyone's experience with using cork as a carpet underlayment.

Have a nice day,


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks guys. i was wondering how similar it would be to a hard wood/laminate application in regards to reflection. i was just looking for something a little easier to DIY.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

To me, cork is a lose, lose situtation. It has no 'sound' to it and it doesn't provide any isolation. There really isn't a good case to use it.

Bryan


----------

